# ISO advice on dirty rice prep



## CharlieD (Feb 27, 2015)

I've was asked to help with event cooking. 50-60 people. The ingredients I was offered rice and ground meat. Veggie can be added. I am thinking about two full size aluminum trays. That's a lot of rice. Most recipes call for frying meat in a frying pan, taking out adding rice and cooking rice in that same pan. Well, generally something like that. As you can imagine no pan is going to fit so much rice and I simply cannot spend all night cooking. I work 10 hours days and need a quick method for cooking. A side note, I do not like dirty rice and never cooked it myself. For fried rice I cook rice separably and then saute for a minute with some soy sauce, adding the rest of the ingredients. I am sure that something similar can be done with dirty rice.But I am not sure, as I nevr done it before. 

Please help me out here. Give me your ideas please.


----------



## AlisonC (Feb 27, 2015)

Why not brown the meat in batches mix it with the veggies and rice in your aluminum trays, add your liquid and bake the rice? I make Alton Browns recipe for baked brown rice all the time and it works beautifully!


----------



## menumaker (Feb 27, 2015)

How about 1 pan of rice and 1 pan of chilli? You can cook and freeze both in batches if that is more convenient for you. Make sure that you chill the rice quickly, and then freeze flat in bags for space-saving. You will still end up with 2 panfulls if you follow me. I would use the veg to make a vegetarian 'salsa' as an alternative or as a side dish.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 27, 2015)

I would cook the rice ahead of time and refrigerate it overnight.  Then I would cook the ground beef, vegetables, sauce ingredients etc...  Combine the two and reheat it in the oven.

To combine the two I would use a large pan or plastic dishpan that would be sturdier to work with than the aluminum trays.

Another good option with rice and ground beef is Spanish rice.

Ground Beef and Spanish Rice | What's Cooking? USDA Mixing Bowl

Good luck!


----------



## salt and pepper (Feb 27, 2015)

When cooking for a large crowd, I go for a large heavy pot w/ lid. Oven set @350.

For 50 people you will need:

3 1/2 lbs of white rice
2 Tbsp of sea salt
2 Tbsp ev olive oil
4 qts of water
Add your other ingredients after rice is cooked. The rice will take about 60 minutes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Feb 27, 2015)

I sautee my chicken gizzards in a non-stick skillet while the rice cooks in the rice cooker, then stir them into the rice when they're both done. 

You could do this in two batches, depending on the size of your rice cooker.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you everybody. I think I'll go with cooking rice separately and then mixing in the meat. I made rice last night. Will work on meat today. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------

